# Kissy's First Video



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*We brought Kissy into the living room a few days early because it was just feeling a little empty  so far so good! Chewy and Chip don't have much interest in her, but that's ok, no fighting 

So far she mimics kiss noises, says "big bird" (from previous owner) and I got her to start saying "good girl!"  I was trying to get her to say big bird in this video but she was being shy, so I just sound like an idiot  But here she is, in all of her yellow gorgeousness! Enjoy!





*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Kissy is an adorable little girl! Such a pretty face she has. 
Thanks for sharing her very first video with us! *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a dainty little thing she is. Those little chirp's are too cute....kind of a squeek....thx Jill...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a sweetheart! So cute, and so pretty *


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Kissy is a beautiful little girl. Keep those videos coming!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, Kissy is lovely! Those little sounds she makes are so sweet!


----------



## Spiritbird (Nov 26, 2014)

She is so sweet and seems to love the camera too!


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Kissy is a sweetie!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! She is such a doll  She loves to sit on our lap, but mostly our hands! Which I think is good because I have heard linnies can be hand shy sometimes, even though they will enjoy being with you. Although she is needy for attention sometimes and it makes it hard to do other things (like when you need 2 hands), she seems to be ****ing right in! 

*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*She is a beauty!
Linnies don't have long tails, do they?
She looks like a lovebird.*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*She does! except bigger eyes and smaller beak  and smaller head. When I used to look at pictures and videos of linnies I wanted a blue series SO bad because I thought they were just gorgeous, but this little yellow nugget has definitely won me over  Her feathers have like a shine to them that by budgie and cockatiel (yes, singular  ) just don't have! I wish the camera would pick it up. And I'm glad her eyes are a deeper red color rather than the pinkish-red like a lot of ino's (no offense to others) Personality wins every time!*


----------

